# TCS/Slip Light



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Everytime i turn on my 99 Maxima SE the tcs/slip light comes and the car seems to shake. It doesnt do it all the time but about 75% of the time. Is the car missfireing and if so why would that light come on. Thanx for you help!!


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I am having a similar problem with my 95, except no light comes on and it will do it like once every couple of days...

I was thinking it was the coil packs as those do seem to be a problem on these cars.


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I was told the same thing about the coils but they are like $70 for just one and i need 6. But what about the spark plugs?


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

I had the same problem before I changed my spark plugs(2mos ago) as I do now.


----------



## N1ssanmax1 (Aug 1, 2005)

Will a missfire mess up the car if you let it go like this for too long.


----------

